# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Dodelijke kinderziekte

## knikkebolziekte

Beste gezondheidsforum,

Sinds kort hebben wij een stichting opgericht, stichting knikkebolziekte/nodding disease. Om een bekendheid te creëren voor deze ziekte wil ik namens mijn organisatie vragen of iemand een blog over deze ziekte wilt gaan schrijven, met links naar de website www.knikkebolziekte.org


Bij voorbaat dank.

Mark

----------

